# Trellis Question For Corot Noir and Frontenac



## vinividivici (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm going to be planting an experimental Cornell variety Corot Noir (CN 1-X NY70-08.09.10) and wondered what type of trellis would work best for the Central NY region (45 miles NE of Syracuse).

Also will be doing Frontenac. Trellis for this one?

Thanks.
Bob


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2012)

Grapeman has recommended a TWC trellis for my Corot Noir, Marquette, and Noiret. Much easier to install and less to maintain.


----------



## vinividivici (Apr 24, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Grapeman has recommended a TWC trellis for my Corot Noir, Marquette, and Noiret. Much easier to install and less to maintain.



Thanks, Mike! I assume that's one wire at the 6' height?

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2012)

That would be the one.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Bob, that one is not experimental any more. It was released when it was named Corot Noir. It makes some nice wine and hopefully is hardy enough for you there. I had it here, but am trying to get rid of them. They keep growing back from the roots!

Tope Wire like Mike says works well for them. They have been tried on a mid-wire VSP system but tend to be a bit too vigorous as does Frontenac.


----------



## terryb (Apr 24, 2012)

I grow Corot Noir and Frontenac in South Burlington, VT on top-wire cordon. CN is a touch less cold-hardy than thr Minnesota varieties, but it does well here and makes a nice wine, the relatively low acidity is a bonus for blending.


----------



## hvac36 (Apr 24, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I had it here, but am trying to get rid of them. They keep growing back from the roots!
> 
> Tope Wire like Mike says works well for them. They have been tried on a mid-wire VSP system but tend to be a bit too vigorous as does Frontenac.


 Send them here if you want to get rid of them..


----------



## vinividivici (Apr 24, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Hey Bob, that one is not experimental any more. It was released when it was named Corot Noir. It makes some nice wine and hopefully is hardy enough for you there. I had it here, but am trying to get rid of them. They keep growing back from the roots!
> 
> Tope Wire like Mike says works well for them. They have been tried on a mid-wire VSP system but tend to be a bit too vigorous as does Frontenac.



Yeah, you're right. It seems that the word "test" is still associated with it and as I had to sign an agreement not to propagate it I thought it was still experimental. The Cornell Fact Sheet still says this in this excerpt:

"Since its initial test for wine
characteristics in 1978, it has been identifi ed
as test selection NY70.0809.10. ‘Corot noir’
has been available for testing by growers
and research cooperators since 1994."

So, I guess I'm a test grower, similar to you. Until you pull the roots up. LOL

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## vinividivici (Apr 24, 2012)

terryb said:


> I grow Corot Noir and Frontenac in South Burlington, VT on top-wire cordon. CN is a touch less cold-hardy than thr Minnesota varieties, but it does well here and makes a nice wine, the relatively low acidity is a bonus for blending.



Interesting. Any photos? I checked your web site but didn't see any.

Do you use bird netting, or ?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2012)

Bob, Terry is part of this
http://pss.uvm.edu/grape/UVMvineyard/UVMvineyardhome.html
at University of Vermont

I'm not sure if he grows them at home or not. Hopefully he will let us know.


----------



## vinividivici (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks once again, Rich. 

After looking at the pictures, I'm wondering how to train them up to the top wire. Do you usually use 8' stakes or can you put a temporary bottom wire at 3' and loosely tie them to it until the shoot gets up to the top wire?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 25, 2012)

Run your top wire, then use a bamboo stake. tye the vine to the stake. Frontenac is vigorious enough to reach the top wire this summer. Yes use the 8'. I grabed some 6.5' and by the time you put them down a foot and a half its only 5'. You don't have to run the wire at the very top but better to have the extra than come up short.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2012)

Because I am cheap, I use 5 foot bamboo, one foot into the ground. With TWC you typically have two wires, one at about 3 feet and the other at 6. I tie the bamboo to the lower wire and tie the vines loosely to it. If the vines are too slow growing to shoot from the mid wire to the top, take a piece of baling twine (sisal) and tie between the two wires. Then you can let the canes grow up the string to the top wire.

Here is a picture of TWC St Pepin 3 year old vines.

And then a few showing early season TWC at the Cornell Willsboro Baker Farm cold hardy trial I took care of for 4 years.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2012)

I am using 2x2x8 Redwood from one of the big box stores. (~$5ea) After you account for your hole they are right at the TWC or just above it depending on how deep your hole is. Not sure if at some point they won't need the support or will always need some support from the pole. As these wear out I may replace them with steel fence poles for more durability (depending on cost!)


----------



## vinividivici (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. Am planting the vines today in an hour after the rain finally passes through. For at least today. Supposed to get 1/2" of rain tomorrow, so the timing should be good. Wish it was a little warmer!

Great info as usual!


Bob


----------

